# tattoos



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

does anybody know a good place in or near liverpool where i could get a tribal tattoo from my shoulder ,onto my bicep ,onto my chest an my back

an what sort of price i would be lookin on payin ??

thanks


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Richie clarke on cheapside, off Dale street http://www.tribalife.co.uk/

i got mine done by him he's good, getting a few more next year

Dont know how much you would probably have to go down and see him so he could draw it up and give you an accurate price


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

wheres this shop ??

ive got a barcode on my neck ,an my name in hindi on my forearm bout 7" by 2" big .

what tattoo did u get ??

ive got a chinese symbol on my right shoulder which i got when i was 14 which i want coverin


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

hes good that richie clarke

the shops wierd tho lol

is taits open today ?? if so how much is 90+ protein

thanks


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

i wana tattoo, but not sure what to get yet or were to get it, just guna have a look round i think and then get one for my 18th


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh where open till 5pm to today prices for 90+

908g Â£14.95

2.5kg Â£36

5kg Â£59

Richies shop is just round the corner from Taits

ive got 3 tattos all family related got my mum & nans initials on my wrists and mygrandads name on my forearm


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

can ya park outside mate ??


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

theres a tattoo shop in widnes called tsunami. apparently he is excellent and he does the old style tattooing with the sticks. i'm looking at going there myself after xmas. you will find that you will need to book in advance, as any decent tattooist is always booked up for weeks. if you go to one that is always empty,think to yourself why?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

haha funny. I know marc is the admin and is 'supposed' to answers questions when asked and whatnots, but he seems to have the answer for everything! 

You really do take the time to not leave anything answered ehehe

Kudos atcha then


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

ha ha...i know i missed the question about parking outside though, the answer is yes but only for about 10 minutes otherwise you'll get a ticket...kunoichi i make most of what im saying up, i have not got a jar of glue about anything


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> i have not got a jar of glue about anything


Well then you're missing something. Can we take reps back?


----------



## jay holden (Nov 13, 2007)

haha he knows everythin doesnt he lol


----------

